# What the heck am I doing?



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

So I feel somewhat strange. I buy a house, build hot rods, accumulate amounts of stuff. Now I realize I hate yard work, Im tired of building cars, all my car friends have moved out of California, my girlfriend split...my house is too big...blah blah blah
Where was the trigger that kicked all this salty stuff off? I don't know. I just remember being a Quartermaster in the Navy, learning navigation, celestial and satellite. Reading charts and learning lights and knots...
That was years ago. Now I just keep gazing at sail boats. A LOT. 
So now Ive gotten rid of most of the crap in my house and am selling my old truck. Im buying a Big truck to get this Starwind 223 I found out in the desert with a broken mast and missing a motor. I'll learn to fix it and learn to sail it. Well... It's a start. Beyond that I hate yard work. But I already said that.
Guess I'm just not a house and white picket fence guy.
Hi I'm Matt. Thank you for being here for me.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Hello Matt. Welcome to SN and the club. I would personally Would just cruise the docks and maybe bum a a ride or two and see if you like the lifestyle and get some pointers. Then if it is positive go for it.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Matt you are in San Diego not Phoenix, there are thousands of perfectly good sailboats floating very near to you, you don't need to resurrect a derelict from the desert. 


> I just remember being a Quartermaster in the Navy, learning navigation, celestial and satellite. Reading charts and learning lights and knots...


That's the part you want, not the chipping, scrapping, painting and polishing. If you are tired of cutting the lawn etc. you can't imagine the horror of working for years on a boat you can't sail. Join a club and go sailing, don't BUY another sinkhole for your labor and money.


> I'll learn to fix it and learn to sail it


Skip the first part, learning to fix it comes with EVERY boat, how can you fix something if you don't know how it's supposed to work anyway?


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

You have a good background on the water. It won't be hard to remember what you might have forgotten about navigation and such. It seems you have some residual saltwater in your veins.

Might be easier to keep the old truck and get a trailer for the Starwind.

You must be good with your hands if you've built hot rods. Just don't try to put a V8 in the Starwind.

With the water situation in CA, put gravel in the yard, like my house in AZ had. That will cut down on the yard work.

Some people live on boats around that size, living on a boat might be less expensive than owning a house. If the Starwind is a lost cause, look around marinas for what hits your fancy and sell the house with the picket fence. There are ladies around who are comfortable on boats.

Welcome aboard, all I can provide is encouragement.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

First of all, Welcome to Sailnet.

Many of us around here have worked hard for all that stuff you said only to realize that the attachment to those things just isn't there. Then there's all the money wasted on things like property taxes, mortgage, and other useless expendatures that only go to making someone else wealthy. There's a lot more to life than just working in a cubicle to make some one else rich while you're stressed out and unhappy.

Enjoy living. You only get one life and no knowing when or where it will end.


----------



## Sea&Stars (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm starting to explore the sailing world myself. Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it, So keep posting.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Hold-Fast said:


> So I feel somewhat strange.


You will fit right in here. 
On the water we feel free.
And no yard work. Just boat work. But if you forget the cosmetic stuff, it is just about being free and messing around in boats. Drinking beer, belching loudly, farting proudly, and not changing your clothes a whole lot, because after all: water is precious.:boat :


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

For Gods sake Matt, forget about the big truck and forget about that boat out in the desert . You need a bigger boat than 22' anyway . Stick with us mate , the right boat will be here faster than you think .


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you for all your help everyone. I know a 22 is very small but Im not moving off of land for about a year and a half.
The Starwind is on a trailer and in fairly good shape. Like it was garaged for a long time. But I'd rather know what I'm doing in Fiberglass boat repair and wood sanding and sealers and wiring and such and mostly sailing! Before I go buy a Tayana 37 or a Catalina 36 or Lord help me a Hans Christian to live on. I really like all you guys info! Thats right...I'm looking more at a practice boat. More of a zen thing really but I tell you if I spend even eight months working on this thing and learning how to sail it I'll be way better off than flying blind and moving right on to the water for sure! 
And Ill have some good knowledge in towing and using the Marinas and what not. It would still be super cool just to dump it all and go. Hell Im only sea sick for two weeks then it goes away.


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

Well there are the photos. I know I know Its not the Sahara but trust me it's desert enough.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

Single axle trailer? You don't need that BIG a truck...maybe you can borrow one. If the price is right (or free!), go for it!


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck finding a mast, boom, etc...


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah AZGUY a mast is a concern. Im not sure if they can be cut to length or not. I have the broken one.
Ive found a fey but I'm not sure of the height for a 223 I think I read they were around 28' or so.

And yeah Jim, a single axle! Im thinking an old silverado maybe. They are all over here for 1800 bucks.
But yeah thanks! I think I will go for it. I appreciate your encouragement!


----------



## mltroy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Matt, If you've got the mast, they can sometimes be repaired. You might want to ask on the Trailer Sailor BB. They got a lot of folks who are knowledgeable about such things and a few Starwind owners as well. The Trailer Sailor

Mary Lou


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Hold-Fast said:


> Hell Im only sea sick for two weeks then it goes away.


Let me start out by saying I'm not a doctor, but I have a friend who takes ginger for motion sickness. Ask your doctor, it may be a way to have a more enjoyable 2 week at the start of each cruise. Good luck.:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent you a message!


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been working on the Starwind now for some time in my driveway. Putting it back together. My dexterity has picked up considerably and I can climb around that thing like a spider monkey. Well, a clumsy one any ways. Really glad I bought it I've learned so much. Mostly about wood screws and torque pressure and glue and thru-hulls and...
Anyways by the time I'm done with her I'll be much the wiser. The important thing is I'm having a blast! Trying to keep in mind to not get too detailed as I am trying to get it in to the water this year. Sheesh. There is a concept.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

san diego-- yet you have not mentioned fiddlers cove, the marina for navy and military retired. there are masts booms and boats there.. have fun.. you may wish to introduce self to the manager, who is nice and is helpful.
is agoo dplace to find all from marina slippage to boat parts.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Woah very cool to see you getting things done on the Starwind. The 223 is a great boat. you (may) be able to fudge a mast for it with a Catalina 22 mast, but you will THEN need custom rigging (shrouds/stays) to fit the boat. Of course the plus side is you'll be able to use Catalina 22 sails then (which are easier to find used). Mast height might be close enough to make it work with the original starwind sails too (looks like the Starwind is a fractional - smaller jib) so it'll fit on the masthead rig of the Catalina 22... but the height of the Starwind main might not work with the shorter overall catalina rig.

Either way, welcome to the insanity.

That Catalina 36 is likely closer than you think.


----------



## Hold-Fast (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks! I have a catalina 22 mast I picked up. It's totally bare! Still worth having if this 223 mast doesn't weld up. The catalina mast is six inches shorter. The Starwind mast snapped off right at the light. I'll lose 3" cutting her and running an insert so I'll have to move the boom Down a hair maybe. Keep ya posted.


----------

